# Carrera Subway / Crossfire help!



## caimg (3 Feb 2012)

Hey guys!

First post, and though I'm not new to cycling per se, this will be my first hybrid and first bike for a couple of years after a budget MTB and I'd love some advice and pointers!

I'm looking to get a hybrid bike from Halfords over the weekend or early next week, and have a budget of approx £200 (maybe £250 at a pinch but after purchasing extra gear like high vis clothing, a new lock etc I'd rather not have to go that high).

I'm a regular gym-goer but looking for a nice bike to just generally ride around London roads, despite the fears and qualms I find it such a peaceful form of escape to explore London by bike. As I said, I had a MTB before so I'm looking forward to the extra performance from a hybrid.

I've essentially narrowed it down to the Carrera Subway 1 09:


```
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_551203_langId_-1_categoryId_165534#tab0
```
 
and Carrera Subway LTD edition 2012:


```
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_821651_langId_-1_categoryId_165534#tab3
```

Now, excuse my ignorance but I have no idea how I'd choose between these 2. Is one better than the other? One mega (but probably lame) thing for me is fire shifters as I can't stand twisters, but both these bikes have those. Is there anything amongst their specs that stands out as a big no-no?

I then see this Carrera Crossfire 1:


```
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_810653_langId_-1_categoryId_165534#tab3
```
 
Extra £60 - does it blow the Subways out of the water? Is it really worth blowing more than my wanted budget on it?

Sorry for being such a noob guys, appreciate any advice!


----------



## HovR (3 Feb 2012)

If you are doing the majority of your riding on roads, I'd steer clear of the Crossfire 1, as it has front suspension - Which is unnecessary, adds weight, and converts energy which could be transferred into forward movement into up and down movement instead. The Subway is also 2KG lighter, according to the web listing.

The Subway is a Hybrid leaning slightly more to the Mountain bike side, so it will handle canal towpaths or hard-pack fine, as well as road. The only difference I can see between the limited edition and the regular Subway is that the limited edition used a lot more Shimano parts, whereas the regular model uses a mix of SRAM and Suntour.

I've heard other members say good things about the Subway - But I'd definitely recommend going in-store to check it for size before you commit to buying.


----------



## HovR (3 Feb 2012)

Another thing worth mentioning - If you are buying from Halfords, and they are assembling it, it is worth getting it checked over either by your LBS or yourself if you know what you are looking for - As in some branches their bike "mechanics" are of a questionable skill level. 

Oh, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## caimg (3 Feb 2012)

Awesome, that helps a lot, cheers! Thanks for the tip on the bike-setup service...annoyingly my three closest Halfords branches seem to be out of stock of both Subways so I'll probably have to look around for a bit anyway...


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (3 Feb 2012)

caimg said:


> Awesome, that helps a lot, cheers! Thanks for the tip on the bike-setup service...annoyingly my three closest Halfords branches seem to be out of stock of both Subways so I'll probably have to look around for a bit anyway...


 
Unsure where you are based but if there is a Decathlon near you it is worth going online and check them out. Couple of hundred £s can get you a pretty good bike there, and service is usually better (+1 re what HovR said).


----------



## caimg (4 Feb 2012)

I'm in NW London, I think my nearest Decathlon might be SE London, but it doesn't stock a great range of hybrids by the look of it on their site.

I'm thinking about going for the LTD edition Subway, £199 seems like a good price and if I take your advice and have it set-up at my local bike shop it seems like it'd be good bang for the buck. I've learnt my lesson with locking it up anywhere in this damn city so I'll take good care of this one...


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2012)

+1 for the subway , a great bike for the price .
I would change the tyres for some slicks eg scwable city jets as i found the original tyres uninspiring.


----------



## david k (4 Feb 2012)

i have a subway and love it, so comfy and feels well built. my local halfords are brill, ver helpful and set up bike superbly. i havnt rode the others so cannot help ther ebut im sure youd be happy with the subway, you may find your local halfords is good, jsut check em out


----------



## caimg (5 Feb 2012)

Hey guys so I picked up a Carrera Subway LTD edition today and rode it home...very nice and comfy, great, easy ride. Now annoying that it'll be at least a few days until I properly get some miles in now that London is caked in snow! 

Thanks for all your help, and kudos to halfords from me, very helpful and threw in a can of oil for free...


----------

